# mako info



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

ok so this is my new off shore boat I paid 5k for boat,motor,and trailer. Then ive put about another 10k into for fiberglass and paint and the kick ass cobia tower that I built myself. So all and all ive got only about 15k in it and I only need a new trailer now. But im thinking of selling and getting a bigger boat. So any input on the boats estimated value would be nice. Also its a 1986 26 foot mako with a 200 etec, with a fully closed stern with a dusky bracket.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont have any vaulue for ya. But thats a good looking boat!


----------



## kman1117 (Aug 27, 2009)

*mako*

Do you have any mor pictures? Would like to see the inside. Also, are there any electronics with the boat?


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Sweet boat! Sell it to me for 10!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would think the boat as is would be worth between 20k and 25k. This would depend on the work done and records kept of all repairs. The picture looks good but whats underneath the paint is more important. The boat could also use more power. I would'nt mind owning it myself!


----------

